# How to add a Secondary DNS server with AD Integrated Zones on Windows 2008 R2



## valerie30 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hello, 
I tried to install a secondary server to have a redundant server with DNS role. 
DNS1 et DNS2: windows 2008 R2 
The zones have been replicated automatically. When I make a changement in dns2 I can see it on dns1 but I have problem with the resolution name. 

Nslookup tests on dns1: 
> pc.domain.loc 
Serveur : dns1.domain.loc 
Address: 10.1.1.1 
Name: pc.domain.loc 
Adress: 10.1.2.1 


Nslookup tests on dns2: 
> pc.domain.loc 
Serveur : dns2.domain.loc 
Address: 10.1.1.2 

*** dns2.domain.loc ne parvient pas à trouver pc.domain.loc 
: Non-existent domain 

I read a lot of issues like this but nothing works for me. 

Thanks for your help 

Valérie


----------



## Stanr691 (Feb 15, 2015)

I had a similar issue as this and fixed it by making sure that the primary DNS listed in the IP settings were for the other DNS machine.

For example: IF DNS1 is 10.10.10.1 and DNS2 is 10.10.10.2 then in the IP settings on DNS1 list the DNS servers as 10.10.10.2 for primary and 10.10.10.1 as the secondary. 

On DNS2 list 10.10.10.1 as Primary and 10.10.10.2 as secondary.

Made my DNS replication run flawlessly.


----------



## valerie30 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for your response.

The networks cards are settings like you yet.

Valérie


----------

